# Video Shop Tour



## cfellows (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a brief video tour of my home shop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwmcosOEN3s&feature=youtu.be

I would also enjoy seeing videos of other shops if you find the time.

Chuck


----------



## bronson (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice looking shop and you still fit the cars in. Good use of space. I really like your tool chest that you build very nice work on that.

Bronson.

P.S congrats on engine of the month :bow: :bow:


----------



## bazzz (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the shop tour. Does it always stay that clean? I can only dream of getting my shop that organized and keeping that way.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 28, 2012)

Chuck---My shop is a 7 x 7 foot annex partitioned off from my design office. In it I have a mill, a lathe, a bandsaw, a shop vac, a 1" belt sander, a drill doctor, and various cupboards and shelves. If I took a camera in there too, there wouldn't be any room to use it.-----Brian


----------



## Mosey (Feb 28, 2012)

Chuck,
You are a real gentlemen for showing us your shop. I hope you enjoy it as much as it seems. Thank you.
Everyone else?? Pictures.


----------



## lathe nut (Feb 28, 2012)

Chuck, thanks for inviting us into your shop, looks like a pleasent place to work and so neat, love the layout, what a wonderful looking tool chest, that some real hours to build that and something to be proud of, did not see all those nice looking engines you build, that will be on the next video, thanks so much.
  Question about the down load of You Tube, I tried several times to down load something and after several hours like 8 hours its only at 50%, some helpful tips or even one would be appreciated.
 Lathe Nut


----------



## 1Kenny (Feb 28, 2012)

Chuck,

Thanks for the tour, enjoyed it very much.

Kenny


----------



## miner49r (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice shop Chuck. You do a great job of using what space you have to the best advantage. You didn't show us your "fourth dimension portal". 
Alan

btw: Congratulations on being the recipient of the coveted Project Of The Month award.


----------



## ShopShoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Chuck,

Thank you for the shop tour. I've been following some of your machine rebuilds and always wondered what else was there. I'll probably steal some of your organizational ideas.

--ShopShoe


----------



## cfellows (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks all, for the kind words. I did do a quick cleanup before shooting the video, but as a rule, I have to keep it pretty clean. Because it's so small, it get's cluttered very quickly. I keep the vacuum out and vacuum up chips regularly from the mill and lathe when doing a project. Otherwise it gets tracked into the house and, of course, we all know what that leads to...

My workbench is the worst. I have two bad habits. First, I tend to leave tools and pieces lying on the workbench rather than putting them away. Second, I have a bad habit of going into a drawer to get a tool and leave whatever is in my hand at the time behind in that same drawer. Then, when I go back to find what was in my hand originally, I can't find it because it's not on my workbench and it's not where it should be. Fortunately, I've become aware of that issue, so I start backtracking to find the lost part. Occasionally, a tool will be come "lost" for months if I stick it in some obscure drawer while retrieving something else and I forget about it. The good news, it's like Christmas when I find something that I thought was lost forever. Still waiting for my favorite six inch ruler to turn up. It's been hiding for probably a good six months now. 

Brian, I admire you folks with the tiny shops and what you are able to do with them. I keep trying to plan what I would give up if and when I have to downsize because of age and/or health reasons. 

Chuck


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 29, 2012)

It is always interesting to see how others set up their shops. Very nice shop you have there Chuck. You sure have a lot of metal working tools compared to me. It looks very well organized. I wish my cache of metal stock was as large as yours. 

Perhaps we should set up a thread dedicated to shop tour videos. That would be fun. Maybe I'll get out there and make one. Show everyone how to really cram things into a small space. 

-dennis


----------



## cfellows (Feb 29, 2012)

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> It is always interesting to see how others set up their shops. Very nice shop you have there Chuck. You sure have a lot of metal working tools compared to me. It looks very well organized. I wish my cache of metal stock was as large as yours.
> 
> Perhaps we should set up a thread dedicated to shop tour videos. That would be fun. Maybe I'll get out there and make one. Show everyone how to really cram things into a small space.
> 
> -dennis



Good idea, Dennis. I always enjoy seeing other folks shops and tools. Gives me lots of ideas.

Before I retired, I had visions of buying a house in a small town or on a farm with lots of land so I could build myself a proper shop of at least 600 sq ft or more. And, I probably would have done that except the Chief Financial Officer had other ideas. First of all, a farm or small town was out of the question. She want's conveniences and people near by. Second of all, a big lot, in her mind, would require lots of landscaping and upkeep and I wasn't enthusiastic about having an acre of grass to fertilize, water, and mow. To me, if you don't water it and fertilize it, you probably won't have to mow it, but that, of course, didn't sit well. So, as with most things in life and all things in marriage, we compromised. She got everything she wanted and I got my shop, such as it is. Can't complain though, it does everything I need and keeps my budget somewhat under control since I just don't have room for all the toys I'd probably be buying. And the yard? Well I can mow it, weed eat it, and blow everything off in about an hour and half, so that turned out good too.

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 29, 2012)

Chuck---What can I say----


----------



## cfellows (Feb 29, 2012)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Chuck---What can I say----



That's pretty small Brian. I'm guessing if you want to turn from one side to the other, you have to side step out the door, turn around, and side step the other way back in??? Kind of reminds me of a bathroom I used to have where I had to back in because there was no room to turn around once I was in there...

Chuck


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 29, 2012)

When swarf takes up 1/3 of your shop space, that's a small shop, Brian. :big:


----------



## AussieJimG (Feb 29, 2012)

Chuck, Brian, bloody brilliant, the pair of you. 

I like your use of drawers Chuck, they really help to keep things neat. And you have obviously spent some time working on your own environment to fit it all in.

Brian, I am gobsmacked. That space and you do all that good stuff in it. Amazing. And thanks for showing us the snowstorm.

And there is no way I am going to show you the 9 x 7 metre disorganised junk heap that I work in until I do something sensible with it. Just too embarrassed.

Jim


----------



## tinkera (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Chuck & all the others, fantastic shop & video, I'm jealous on both counts. I moved 3 years ago next month & I'm still setting up the shop. I did the big move & have 5 acres, lots of ride on mowing when the grass grows. the shed I have for the shop is 8 metres by 15 metres but it won't all be metal working. One third will be for a metal shop, the middle third is almost empty, currently has the mitre saw, an original bench left by the last owner that I was going to scrap, but have changed my mind (It's 1.2 m x 2.4 m) ( 4 feet x 8 feet) & I use it all the time. I also keep the bike in that third. The last third one day will be a small (10 foot x 10 foot) art studio for the boss, a same size electronic work shop & a 6 foot x 10 foot store for the electronic shop.
 I'm also lucky that I have another building nearly as large for the caravan, ride on mower and tons of other things too good to throw away, also store most of my metal, wood etc. there. I WILL make a video & include the store shed as well. I will have to work out how to take the video, I don't own a mobile phone, but do have a video camera that I haven't used for a few years. Also I'm not on facebook & don't intend to be. I would be extremely grateful if someone can offer advise as to how I can upload a movie to this forum without Facebook. I will then really have to pull the finger out & make a movie. Once again thanks for the movie Chuck, & I think it's a great idea to see movies of other shops, A great way to pick up ideas.
Regards,
Ian S.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 29, 2012)

tinkera  said:
			
		

> I would be extremely grateful if someone can offer advise as to how I can upload a movie to this forum without Facebook.
> Regards,
> Ian S.



Before there was Facebook, there was YouTube. Still the most popular video uploading site there is, as far as I know. Easy-schmeasy. Sign up, upload and paste link into forum.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tour Chuck.
I always feel privileged to be invited into one's home. Thanks.

And I learned something!
If I spell it right...'hoody doody'.
A 'thingamajig' right? A 'whatzit'!


----------



## miner49r (Feb 29, 2012)

Found it. This photo is of the south wall of my 30'x20' dungeon lair. Half of which is shared with my girl friends crafting area. Uuuuugh! I am slowly expanding her out though. More to come.


----------



## cfellows (Mar 7, 2012)

Brian, thanks for posting the video. I didn't realize it was a video until just today when I passed my mouse over it and got the little fist with the (index) finger thingy. That is a tiny shop, but obviously very functional. I guess if you are discouraged from buying any new shop tools by the lack of a place to put them? By the way, do you have any bruises from backing into things???

To everyone else, feel free to open this thread up to a general shop tour exposition. Love to see what other people have done. You don't have to clean it up, just brush the swarf off the machines enough for us to see what they are. Special attention to jigs, fixtures, storage, and other useful ideas are always appreciated.

C'mon now, who doens't have a video camera these days...  

Chuck


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 7, 2012)

Great thred guys. Its nice to see other's shops and one day I hope to have more than just a small workbench in the garage to show off. Thanks for sharing your man caves with us though!!

Bill


----------



## vcutajar (Mar 7, 2012)

I am too ashamed to show mine (not joking). My wife calls it disorganised and I call it disorganised organisation :big:.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 7, 2012)

vcutajar  said:
			
		

> I am too ashamed to show mine (not joking). My wife calls it disorganised and I call it disorganised organisation :big:.



Is it really that bad?
I had put a video on my shop on here earlier, but took it back off.

Here it is:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZON5Lsg2Io[/ame]

I think I'll go back down there and do some cleaning up now. :-[

Rick


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 7, 2012)

Since I have enjoyed the other shop tours I thought I would post one of mine.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg9rMaW6LdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg9rMaW6LdQ[/ame]


----------



## miner49r (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow Ron,
  When you first stated the shop was on the second floor I gasped. You have a lot of tonnage up there, mister. All you need now is a cot and a toilet.
Alan


----------



## smfr (Mar 7, 2012)

Ron, your mention of Ray HasBrouck and his plans of steam engines without castings caught my interest. Google finds http://hasbrouck.8m.com/index.htm; is that the right place to see the list of pans?

Simon


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 8, 2012)

> Ron, your mention of Ray HasBrouck and his plans of steam engines without castings caught my interest. Google finds http://hasbrouck.8m.com/index.htm; is that the right place to see the list of pans?
> 
> Simon



Yes, that is the web site for Rays plans. There are 9 engines, 4 that are suitable for small launches, #1, #5, #8 and #10. The others are models, a couple are suitable for 2-3 foot model boats. 

Ray was a great guy, and a mentor to many of us- Steamer on this forum among them. As I said on the video I was a wood worker first. I found an antique marine engine, a 1908 Grey 1 cylinder, and built a boat around it. I took it to a show where there was a guy selling a small Logan lathe. I bought the lathe, and the same day met Ray, who was selling a simple kit for his #4 engine.

I built the #4 as my first metal working project, and rapidly started building a metal work shop. I met Ray at many model engineering shows after that, and did the web site for him.

I started building a steam launch and decided to partner with a friend, Rollie Gaucher, the Rollie of Rollies Dads Method of lathe alignment. We worked a lot with Ray on the project, and used his #5 2 cylinder engine in it. See http://plsntcov.8m.com/stmbot.htm Thats Rollie with Ray in the Engine room of a liberty ship on the first page of Rays web site.

I am working with George Bullis of Village Press to produce a book containing all of Rays plans. That is going to take a year or more, so I will continue to sell his plans individually until the book is published.


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 14, 2012)

well after seeing some of these videos i don't really want to show my shop.............but what the hay  :

it is small and sorry guys but i didn't clean up one little bit  some days it is clean and other days it look like it is worked in.
enjoy!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfBmXSk6P-U&context=C4e8b9c0ADvjVQa1PpcFOgbO3cT2hxIN7LlubP6gD53nRWIAHTaFs=[/ame]

chuck


----------



## steamer (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Chuck

Nice little shop!  If you think that's messy....you should see mine! :big:

Thanks for the plug!....but that SB looks great just as it is!

Dave


----------



## CMS (Mar 15, 2012)

Chuck,

More info on the DRO you've got on that ol SB. Would like to have one on my heavy 10. Like the hit and miss engines too. I've a 1 1/2 horse Stover K and a 7 horse Majestic on the fix-r-upper list. 

Craig


----------

